# Sussex House, Crawley, West Sussex - Apr 08



## Ancient Mariner (Apr 24, 2008)

Visited with Sneaky Fox

Sussex House was a stereotypical 1960s concrete office block built around the time that Crawley became a ‘new town’
It was constructed with a bingo hall underneath, and adjacent to a café and AMF Crawley Bowl, all buildings being joined to form one large complex with parking at the rear.

Sussex House was multi–let over the years by many companies, including Ordnance Survey and HM Revenue & Customs, the latter being the last tenants to leave.

I have had my eye on Sussex House for ages, but access was pretty much impossible – until demolition began. Although we were not fully kitted up for a proper explore it was one of those rare circumstances where access was possible and security were not yet resident on site. We made our way in with the aim of making it to the roof:

Sussex House:







Front elevation (showing roof access door):






Rear elevation:






The Bingo hall below: 






Into Sussex House - empty open plan office:






Going up! Another open plan office:






View from the window – Bingo hall below, AMF Bowl at top behind sub-station






Another floor:






Ordnance Survey:






Out on the roof: Crawley post office ahead (orange building) and Crawley College tower in the distance:






Another roof shot inclusive seagull footprints (who were now circling me) along with Crawley hospital in the background:






Looking along the roof:






Back down for a quick look at AMF Bowl

Bowl price list:






Bowl Kitchen:






Explorers view of the bowl:






Sadly now demolition of all buildings is well underway.

RIP Sussex House / Crawley AMF.


----------



## sneaky fox (Apr 24, 2008)

Visited Crawley with Mariner to recce Sussex House, Bingo and the AMF bowling alley. Demolition on the whole site has now started. We were not kitted up for a proper explore (no tripods etc) but found access which was too good an opportunity to miss.

Sussex House was a typical 60’s concrete eight-story office block built at the same time as the Bingo Hall below and also AMF Bowling.

Sussex House:






Back of Sussex House (demo in progress):






Office:






Kitchen:











Some floors were partitioned:






Nearly at the top!






Top floor window:






Lift space:






Lift controller:






Lift motor:






Roof shot:






Below Sussex House is the Bingo Hall but this is now under demolition:












Finally, the Bowl - now without power:






An unexpected explore and sadly for me will be the last time to see the Bowl intact.


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 26, 2008)

Great stuff, never knew Sussex House had a bingo hall. Thanks for sharing, shame it is all being demolished.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 26, 2008)

Pepe's Golden Griddle, lol, that brings back some memories.

TnM


----------



## ulstertower (May 26, 2008)

*Good work*

Good work mate you got a wide selection of images there


----------



## BMWM535 (Nov 19, 2009)

The AMF was one of the top leage bowling allys in the country, it didnt want to close and was compulsery purchassed. Whats there now? A CRAP CAR PARK!!! Its even crap by carpark standards!


----------

